# Lake Catherine 9-21



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Forgive the minimal amout of pics, the camera battery was on it's last leg yesterday.

Went to climb sunset peak and get a few fish for a fun, easy, and SUPER WINDY Saturday afternoon.









The view off Sunset Peak. Lake Catherine, Lake Martha, Lake Mary and Silver Lake.









Caught 2 brookies on a silver blue fox and a gold blue fox size #0. Finally putting my ultralight rig to the test.









A view of Devils Castle at Alta on the way down from Lake Catherine.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------

